# Do you need tattoos to show?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I plan on microchipping my kids that I plan to keep and show. Do you also need a tattoo or is the microchip enough??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You don't have to as long as the micro chip is noted on their registration papers. 

I've seen chips fail or fall out. Teri stanton (pocketsized) has lost legs on her bucks because of this. So I do recommend if the goat has a strong potential to win that you also tattoo them for back up if the chip fails.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am not positive, but weren't the chips supposed to be scanned at the show before the show win can be recorded for the goat?

I personally would tattoo all of your goats just to be safe as Stacey was saying.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's correct - when they went to scan the goat they couldn't find the chip with the scanner. She never tattooed him so he didn't get the leg


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok I will tattoo also. I guess I need to buy a tattooer. Do you guys use the tinniest one that is offered I think it is a 300 or do the bigger ones work fine for NDG's?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stacey: Oh I see...that would be such a disappointment to lose a leg from the chip not working or getting lost.  Do the judges always have these scanners then at shows or ??? I've never been to a show where they were used.

Logan: As for the size of tattooers...I am just drawing a blank here on what size I use. I can go take a look later today and let you know.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks; no rush.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some judges have them but I think Teri just brings hers 

I think I have the 300 but you can use the bigger ones they just are hard to fit in the baby ears


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks I have a scanner so I could bring mine. Can you tattoo a older goat other that their fussing is it allowed? If it is maybe I would just microchip for now and check their chips from time to time and if it disappears I would tattoo. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes you can tattoo older goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know for showing 4-H goats they have to be tattooed. I also heard that for any open shows in our state <KY> they are supposed to have tattoo...

We're getting ready to tattoo...got our kit today...oh fun!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it isn't the funniest time is it.  If you haven't tattooed before Hoosier I would tell you not to hold back the pliers have to be squeezed real hard to get the tattoo deep and help it show well. They always seam to fade but if it is deep to start usually attars readable with a light. Have fun. :wink: 
I don't mind doing it but got the microchips which are so much quicker and easier on the goats.


----------

